# Which SR20DE engines to swap, 1999 sentra.



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been reading, but unfortunately there is not the wealth of information on the Sentra as there is on Honda and others.

What I need help with:

I purchased a 1999 Sentra GA16DE with Auto trans. . Engine has thrown a rod. I am mechanically capable to change engines, repair, wiring, etc. . I want to either fix the engine I have or buy a SR20DE from a donor car.

Which SR20DE:

There are many different applications of the SR20DE, so which one should I be looking for as a replacement? I am looking for ease of install and low cost; not the highest performance version.

So when looking at motors for sale, how do I know which one will be right for me. For instance I found this recently : 2001 Sentra SE
2.0L DOHC twin cam, 16 valve motor with AUTO trans/case cracked (SR20DE engine)
ECM and all wiring, 65K miles


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Come on. Help me out. I need to find something soon; maybe this week or next.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

NISSAN - JDM RACING MOTORS

see if that helps in the second page theirs an s13 redtop i think thats something you would be interested in... sorry dont know too much about sr20


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to buy a fwd sr20. Any s-chassis engine wont fit. Go to jdmenginedepot.com. If I were you Id go ahead and buy an sr20 with a little extra power like an avenir or rollerrocker engine, maybe an sr20ve. Try to get one from 95 and up.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I know all about finding/ordering JDM engines. Might try to find a junkyard 1.6 or 2.0.

I have searched swaps, but most are for cars with 5 speed.

Questions:

What year 1.6 and 2.0 engines are compatible with the B14? If doing the SR20DE do I swap the wiring harness and the ECU? And does the AC compressor hook up without modification to the piping?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does this motor look like the right one? I am not familiar with SR motors. I am told it is a 2001 SR20DE. I am going to look at it tomorrow if it is.


----------



## piezoman79 (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks about right to me...but I'm only going off pictures I've seen looking for similar chassis sr's. I think one of the big differences in the later models after the B-14 is that the intake enters from the passenger side of the manifold, rather than the driver's side, as this one does.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you are. I've got a 99 GXE, but the motor's fine (150k) and I just want more power so have been looking at the potential for a swap. I've already got a 5-speed, and I could have sworn I'd read somewhere on these forums that the tranny's are a direct swap between the ga and sr, but I could be wrong here...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a way to identify the manufacture year? Like a block code or head code .

Found a good SR20 overview:
An SR20 overview - by Jason Steeves - G20.net - Forums


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

The only real way to identify the engine is by looking at it. The one pictured above is a 98 or above because the cat at the manifold. A 1.6 tranny will not fit on an sr20, they dont line up. B14 is 95-99 so look for a motor from a 95-99.

Nissan SR engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I know the production years of the B14; just don't know all of the drivetrain compatibility issues between years.

So if I get that engine and an SR auto trans what are the other parts I will need to change to make it work?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Sr20 motor mounts
Sr20 rear and passenger side m.m. brackets
All sorts of hoses, tune up parts
Sr20 ecu
Sr20 tranny, motor
sr20 engine wire harness
sr20 axles
sr20 axle carrier bracket
sr20 radiator hoses and radiator

The rest youll have to find out when you get your motor


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

*UPDATE --------------- UPDATE*

I got the car today. Turns out it is a manual trans. 5 speed.

It has a "clack" sound. Doesn't really sound like knock. Maybe valves. So I might repair it.

Tomorrow I will:
1- Remove the valve cover and take pictures.
2- Get a video/audio of it running.
3- Do a compression test.

If you guys have any opinions of what it might be let me know.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

If it turns out the GA16 will cost a lot to repair, will the 01' SR20 mate up to the GA16 manual trans.? And is there any ECU wiring issues?

I'm still considering the SR20 I found local. Because the GA16 HP/TQ is in need of help, so I have read. Just don't want too much of an swap hassle.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

No sr engine will bolt up to a ga16 trans.


----------

